# New to GA Coast Inshore Fishing Set Up?



## miles30

I just moved to the GA coast and I want to learn to inshore fish. I have a 20' whaler and looking for advise on what kinds of rods and reels I should invest in, fishing locations, and bait. I was hoping to target reds, trout, and triple-tail. Any advise would be great. Thanks


----------



## WalkinDead

You have arrived toward the end of the season for some species as they are migrating to the offshore reefs now.  There are always trout, reds and other species inshore, just fewer of them during the colder months.  There are several near shore reefs you can fish with your boat over the colder months for sheephead, redfish, black sea bass, sharks, etc.


----------



## Angel Eyes

You should probably hire a guide to start.


----------



## miles30

I am really curious to what gear I will need such as rods and reels.


----------



## trippcasey

miles30 said:


> I am really curious to what gear I will need such as rods and reels.




That depends. Inshore trout fishing I prefer 7' to 7.5' med/light action rods w/3000 reels. I have a couple of Penn combos that I love too. The Penn Fierce and Battle combos are great priced and great set-ups right off the shelf. 3000 to 4000's are all you need for inshore, in my opinion. I use 4000 and 5000's when fishing nearshore or the jetties. I also like to use baitcasters. I have a couple of Abu 5500 C3's that are fantastic all purpose rigs. Those are on Ugly Stik Intercostals I never leave the dock without one of those. If you just want a good priced quality combo, you cant go wrong with the Penn Fierce combos. They have all sorts of rod and reel options to choose from. Just my opinion though. Everyone has different tools for the trade. Its whatever works best for them.


----------



## miles30

Thanks for the info. It really helps a lot. I am thinking about investing in a 3000 and 3500 Penn Battle 2


----------



## jtaylor

I've got a couple of the battle 2's and they have been good but I would go with the new daiwa BG for the same money if i was buying now.


----------



## Rob G

*Rods and Reels*

Most of your fishing will be inshore. Personally, I like 7'6'' medium light rods with 3000 spinning reels. I have used 2500 and 4000 on those rods as well, just do not like the feel.


----------



## fishman01

I like the Penn Fierce II combos from Bass Pro. I've got two in different sizes and like them both for inshore.


----------



## chainshaw

I'm a big fan of the Ugly Stick Inshore Select rods. 7' medium rod with a 3000-4000 series reels work great. I use some of the old Penn Sargus 4000 reels. 

You will have great luck with poppin' corks and DOA-style shrimp.


----------



## pic217

If you have never fished the Georgia coast you would be much better off to hire a guide for one or two trips.
I just started fishing there about 6 years ago and I can tell you it is a very steep learning curve.


----------



## fishaholic1

x2 on the Inshore Select rods


----------



## Chap

I love light tackle, so my go-to rod for pitching soft plastics is a 1000 series.

I love the Fierce II combos.  I have 2 of the 2500 series and love 'em.  

Just get out there and fish and move, fish and move.


----------



## Jimmy Lee Armel

7 to 8ft key largo with 2500 to 400 reel. I use a 72 with a 2500 and a 7 with a 1000 fo arit's and the 7.5 trout and bonefish rods for popping corks. Rods have lifetime warranty


----------



## ssramage

7' to 7-1/2' Medium rod with a 2500 series reel (I like Shimano Stradics). For a budget setup the Penn Battle combo is pretty nice.


----------



## sea trout

Can't go wrong with good penn reels!!!!!
A 20 foot Boston Whaler sounds nice!!!! What model hull is it?

Georgia coast tides are nuts!!!! sometimes we can loose 7 or 8 foot of water in less than half a day!!! Not a huge deal if your familiar with that sort of thing but if your not then it's swearing worthy.

Example: My brother.....love him....but.....he is a cheapo. And he knows it. He buys walmart on sale 12.99 spinning combo.......nuthin wrong with that if that's what y'all are into.
Anyway, we fish inshore for years and catch trout, flounder, juvi reds, ladyfish, whiting and so on. He catches just as much as I with my penn reels. (and he rubs that in)
Well, one day while inshore fishing with soft plastics around some marsh my bro hooks somthin!!!!!! It rolls on the the water surface and it is a 15 to 20 lb red drum!!!! Whoda thunk it!!!!! 
Before my bro could open the bail and/or I could get the boat powered up the big trophy red busted the line off of a rusted up locked down drag. It all lasted like 2 seconds.

Fishin the Ga coast you just NEVER know whats gonna bite. As I'm sure with your fishin experiences you've ran into somthin similar. I like penn and there are MANY other good reels out there but my advice is to get a goodun!!!

Good luck!!!!!!!!


----------



## fishman01

I'll second that. Get a decent one to start with and keep it clean/lubed. Buy yourself some reel oil & grease and really clean them up good at least once a season. I like Penn reels because all of their spinning setups disassemble pretty much the same way and there are parts diagrams/schematics online on their website.


----------



## Riplukelee

I've always used Walmart specials. Especially love the fact that they sell "some" ugly sticks. But I'm starting tonfish morenand more each season and now I'm down to two dependable reels. I'm planning getting a penn spinning reel but not sure what size. Have to say as long as you wash the Walmart specials down with fresh water and put them up with a wd40 spray down they'll work pretty good.


----------



## trippcasey

I have a few Penns and a few Shimanos. Not the $200 plus ones, but the $75-$150 range. Id have to say that the Penns are less maintenance but are not as smooth and dont cast/spool line as well as my Shimano reels. A buddy of mine that I fish with often was a Walmart special guy for years. It didnt bother him to replace a reel every year or so. Then he got a Penn Battle combo. You wont see a $25 Shakespeare in his arsenal any more. You get better casting, better drag control, and longer lasting reels when you buy a decent rig. It may seem hard to cough up that $120 at first, but you know you will have a reel for a long, long time. It actually ends up costing you less. Less lost fish, less money on replacing rigs, and less heartache because they arent going to give out on you on the water. Especially in the salt. Those Penn Fierce combos are excellent rigs, and fairly cheap too. I love mine. The Battle is a little more expensive, but seems to be worth it to me. You cant go wrong with either in my opinion. I like to buy something that I know will last me a long time. Both Penns and Shimanos will handle the salt abuse, and last a long time as long as you take care of them.

I was given an Abu Garcia C5500 C3. Being more of a spinner guy because of my lack of ability to cast one of those boogers, I reluctantly spooled it and bought a rod for it. Since then I got another one. My goodness that is one fine reel. I can cast that thing a country mile now, and those have turned into my go to rigs. I dont leave the hill without one. I put them each on Ugly Stik Intercoastals, which are pretty cheap rods. Im looking more into the baitcasters now, and hope to get one for an old Tiger Stik I inherited. Like a women to shoes, you can never have enough rigs.


----------



## Bama B

The first thing you want to do if your new to the area is get out and learn the areas. most good quality 3000 to 4000 spinning reels and med action rods will work. Live bait is the best when learning to inshore fish. The bait house here are great and friendly. a lot of good information to be taken in around those guys. Youtube some of the locals like Burnside Bopper and some of the Kayak fisherman in our area. You will be surprised at what you can pick up. Savannah and SC low country is some great fishing. @0 foot whaler will work great here. Your biggest concern here is our tides. Good quality GPS and depth sounder is a important tool. If you fish here long enough you will soon or later ground and get stuck. just bring lots of food and beverage tide cycles our about six hours. Deer season is about over so we will be fishing hard now. PM me and maybe we can go waste some bait together


----------

